# Hunting tonight



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Went out tonight after the elusive and very dangerous canned squash. The weapon of choice was .50 leads out of my custom made Holland and Holland pocket laurel.









After a long stalk I finally got close enough to make the shot, unfortunately it was just a surface hit and I had to quickly reset for the kill. The next shot was a clean through and through for the coup de grace.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely cool.

Unfortunately for myself here, hunting is a little bit dangerous.
As there real tigers in that there jungle; and they are super camouflaged, and super fast.

So although very tempted to go after asian Sambar deer.

I would absolutely HAVE to do it from a secure hide, and with a .357 mag.; just in case.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking fork and good power shot. Now make sure you eat your kill.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Beanflip, I am usually a really ethical hunter and don't shoot anything that I am not willing to eat, unfortunately as much as I tried, I just could not choke the canned squash down, truly horrid stuff. LOL


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Just read the post ' can piercing power'.
Here you are and show it how it's done.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hunting power for sure!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oh gawd ! the horror ! the horror ! ! ! that squash ferret never saw it coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Absolutely cool.Unfortunately for myself here, hunting is a little bit dangerous.As there real tigers in that there jungle; and they are super camouflaged, and super fast.So although very tempted to go after asian Sambar deer.I would absolutely HAVE to do it from a secure hide, and with a .357 mag.; just in case.Cheers Allan


Yeah, I just had a mental image of a tiger using a hathcock sniper as a toothpick!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

August West said:


> Beanflip, I am usually a really ethical hunter and don't shoot anything that I am not willing to eat, unfortunately as much as I tried, I just could not choke the canned squash down, truly horrid stuff. LOL


I will have you know that I have reported you to PETC (People for the Ethical Treatment of Cans). Be ready to deal with the consequences mister!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I absolutely love that last comment SmilingFury.

Coming up with that, you should be stand up comedian, you would rival the best man.

GREAT.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip, I am usually a really ethical hunter and don't shoot anything that I am not willing to eat, unfortunately as much as I tried, I just could not choke the canned squash down, truly horrid stuff. LOL
> ...


Hey, would you report me, too. I understand they usually send young, naked women to protest.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Sure, but for some reason, I don't think yu have treating her cans ethically in mind... : )


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome shooting!

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An appropriate end for a dreadful beast ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

